# Cider gravity



## chopdog (9/4/15)

G'day fellas, last night I thru 20L of aldi Apple juice in the fermenter, a packet of us04 and yeast nutrient. I forgot to take the sg. Can anyone who has done this cider pass on their sg.
Cheers


----------



## LiquidGold (9/4/15)

Should be roughly 1.040 but to be sure you could check the sugar content on the label and use ian's spreadsheet to calculate the og based on how much sugar you have per litre.


----------



## LiquidGold (9/4/15)

Or you could get another bottle of apple juice and take a reading from that.


----------



## chopdog (9/4/15)

LiquidGold said:


> Or you could get another bottle of apple juice and take a reading from that.


Hahaha yeah so true!!!


----------



## troopa (10/4/15)

last couple of batches ive done have been smack on 1040
late last year there was one at 1044... makes no difference in the end


----------



## Reman (10/4/15)

An apple and pear I did recently started at 1.048, that was probably about 60% Apple and 40% pear.


----------



## superstock (10/4/15)

My Aldi or Woolies straight apple juice usually go 1046


----------



## MickJ (11/4/15)

Hi
Am getting ready to do about 12 test 4.5 litre cider brews with different yeasts,lactose,pectinase and primers ..................
So have 24 litres of Aldi juice ready and tested it a week ago...................

apple juice SG 1040 PH 3.4
apple juice and 20% RO water SG 1038 PH 3.6
apple juice, 20% RO water and 10g white table sugar (= 1150g in 23 litres) SG 1052 PH 3.5

So after this post I now know I don't have one for only apple juice and sugar............
Also the amount of sugar will change the SG..............

MickJ


----------

